# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  12v dc to 220v ac inverter με pic

## ziorange

Σας χαιρετώ όλους! Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε ή να μου δώσετε κάποιες πληροφορίες. Θέλω να φτιάξω 12v dc to 220v ac inverter με pic. Στο διαδύκτιο δεν υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα και αυτά που βρήκα είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκα! Θα μου πείτε γιατί θες να το κάνεις με pic? Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της άσκησης που έχω να κάνω! Προς θεού δεν θέλω τπτ στο πιάτο απλά κάποια βοήθεια ώστε να αρχίσω από κάπου!

Αυτό που έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα είναι αυτό http://www.4shared.com/dir/2136086/3afe23e/sharing.html 
αλλά πιστεύω πως κάπου εκεί έξω θα υπάρχει και κάτι πιο απλό!

Σας Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## billtech

Φιλε μου αυτο ειναι κατι που σκεφτομαι να κανω εδω και καιρο αλλα λογω χρονου δεν τα καταφερα.
Ποιον Pic πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις?
θελεις παλμους στη εξοδο?η ημιτονο?

εγω εχω σκεφτει να το κανω με timer να παραγω τους παλμους και μετα με ενα Τελεστικο να μετατρεψω τον παλμο σε ημιτονο.ετσι ωστε με δυο Button να αλλαζω και τη συχνοτητα των παλμων.
Δεν ξερω αν γινεται οπως το σκεφτομαι γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.
σε ποια γλωσσα θα προγραμματισεις?

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://www.edaboard.com/viewtopic.ph...light=inverter

   Κάτι που βρήκα από τους φίλους μας στο εξωτερικό !!!!

----------


## ziorange

Το link που μου έστειλες το έχω δει και μπορώ να πω πως είναι μεγάλος μπελάς αφού οι ίδιοι ακόμα δεν ξέρουν κατά πόσο δουλεύει! Δεν εχώ σκεφτεί ακόμα ποιον PIC θα χρησιμοποιήσω και θα προγραμματίσω μάλλον σε assembly αλλά και αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο! α!! και στην έξοδο θέλω ημίτονο! Καμιά ιδέα? εχω βρει αυτό!  http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit/didik/sineinverter.pdf

----------


## Thanos10

Αν δεν ειναι  pic και ειναι AVR σε πειραζει ειναι ενα κυκλωμα που εχει οθονη και βλεπεις ολες τις πληροφοριες.

----------


## KOKAR

ανέβασε το να το δουμε ρε Θανο.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο ειναι Κωστα.

----------


## KOKAR

άψογος as always !!
έχεις και το ΗΕΧ , PCB ????

----------


## ziorange

δυστυχώς μόνο με pic! το δεύτερο Link που έστειλα δεν κάνει?

http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit/didik/sineinverter.pdf

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα ολα εδω.

----------


## ziorange

θάνο αυτό που ανέβασες είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Θα ρωτήσω τον καθηγητή μηπως το δεχτεί! Πάντως αν έχει κανένας καμία ιδέα με pic ας την ρίξει!

----------


## Thanos10

Πραγματι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και με πλουσια χαρακτηριστηκα ειδες τις φωτο απο τις ενδειξεις στην οθονη.

----------


## KOKAR

Α ρε ΘΑΝΟ, άρχοντας όπως πάντα !!!

----------


## KOKAR

Θανο για δώσε κανένα στοιχείο για τον τοροειδη που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι Κωστα θα τα ανεβασω και ευχαριστω για τα λογια σου.

----------


## basjot

Με dsPIC30F2010 θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις χαλαρά. Έχει 3 PWM generators, όπου ο κάθε generator παράγει 2 εξόδους PWM. Συνολικά 6 PWM εξόδους (PWM1H,PWM1L,PWM2H,PWM2L,PWM3H,PWM3L). Επίσης έχει register όπου ορίζεις το dead time που επιθυμείς μεταξύ των ημιαγωγών.
θα κάνεις ημιτονοϊδή διαμορφωση (SPWM) με μεγάλη διακοπτική συχνότητα (μεγαλύτερη των 15kHz για να αποφύγεις το EMI) και συνεπώς το φίλτρο σου θα είναι αρκετά μικρό.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο που λες χαλαρα δεν το βλεπω να γινεται ευκολα, εχεις καποιο ΗΕΧ ετοιμο για την κατασκευη που προτινεις καποιο σχεδιο,και για τον προγραμματιστη.
Με τα λογια ειναι ευκολα ολα ανεβασε κατι να δουμε.

----------


## ziorange

> Με dsPIC30F2010 θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις χαλαρά. Έχει 3 PWM generators, όπου ο κάθε generator παράγει 2 εξόδους PWM. Συνολικά 6 PWM εξόδους (PWM1H,PWM1L,PWM2H,PWM2L,PWM3H,PWM3L). Επίσης έχει register όπου ορίζεις το dead time που επιθυμείς μεταξύ των ημιαγωγών.
> θα κάνεις ημιτονοϊδή διαμορφωση (SPWM) με μεγάλη διακοπτική συχνότητα (μεγαλύτερη των 15kHz για να αποφύγεις το EMI) και συνεπώς το φίλτρο σου θα είναι αρκετά μικρό.




Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου κάνεις αν σου είναι εύκολο ένα σχηματικό? Ξέρω ζητάω πολλά!

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη δεν ειναι μονο το σχηματικο ειναι πολλα.

----------


## ziorange

τον κώδικα κουτσα στραβά θα τον γράψω και θα βοηθήσει πάνω σε αυτό και ο καθηγητής! απλά αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι κάτι για να αρχίσω!

----------


## Thanos10

Εχεις προγραμμα και προγραμματιστη για το συγκεκριμενο pic.

----------


## ziorange

Τον προγραμματιστή θα τον φτιάξω έγω!! έχω φτιάξει ήδη ένα για του pic της microchip

----------


## basjot

Πάρε μια ιδέα από an984 της Microchip. Δουλεύει 100% το έχω δουλέψει και εγώ. Τώρα αν θέλετε και ένα κύκλωμα οδήγησης Inverter και το κύκλωμα του inverter να σας το πω. 

Επίσης με περίπου 70 euro παίρνεις από την RS το PicKit2 (Programmer - Debugger για 8-BIT & 16-BIT MCU & DSC).

Το θέμα είναι να καταλαβαίνεις πως δουλεύει το SPWM.

----------


## ziorange

ναι...αν μπορείς θα ήταν πολύ βολικό να μας τα πεις!

----------


## basjot

Πάρε και το κύκλωμα οδήγησης + inverter

----------


## ziorange

σε ευχαριστω πολύ αλλά νομίζω δεν μου κάνει αυτό!

----------

